

Somali Pirates Practice Inventory Management - yannickmahe
http://www.freakonomics.com/2011/03/16/somali-pirates-practice-inventory-management/

======
baltcode
Now if they could be employed and old occupations like fishing, farming,
trading, and manufacturing were an option, may be many of them would also
switch to them. After all, isn't risk calculations and average depreciation
(through violence) just one step ahead of inventory management?

